# Monitore gebraucht bei Amazon und co? Eine Warnung!



## Rammler2 (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe letztens einen Thread verfasst wo es darum ging, ob Outlet Monitore eine gute Geldanlage wären. Ich wollte einen Acer xb281Hk kaufen. Ein 4k Monitor für 600 Euro.

Was soll ich sagen, inzwischen hatte auch ich 4 Monitore hier stehen und keiner hat uneingeschränkt seinen Dienst verrichtet. Amazon, Alternate, kein Anbieter konnte die fehlerfreie Ware garantieren.

Der erste Outlet-Monitor wurde von Alternate mit geringfügigen Gebrauchsspuren beworben. Auf Anruf wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass Pixelfehler, größere Kratzer und Dreck im Panel kontrolliert würden uns sonst dabei stehen würden. Ergebnis: Monitor kam an und zack ein Haar im Panel.
Aus Bequemlichkeit und Zeitgründen entschied ich mich für die Garantie.

Der zweite Monitor (eigentlich ja noch der erste, aber das Panel wurde ja bei Acer getauscht) hatte zwei defekte Pixel direkt nebeneinander. Ich habe besitmmt 4 mal angerufen bei Acer und während der Reparatur mehrmals gefragt ob das Ding in Ordnung ist. Mehrmals wurde gesagt dass der Monitor "fehlerfrei" ist.

Der dritte Monitor von Amazon. "Gebraucht sehr gut - Artikel ist makellos und hat keine Kratzer. Verpackung leicht beschädigt". So wurde es mir versprochen. Ergebnis: Defkter Pixel ebenfalls unten rechts. Zurück damit!

Vierte Monitor: Amazon. Gebraucht - Sehr gut. Verpackung leicht beschädigt: Ergebnis: BLB bis zum Umfallen und ein gestuckter Pixel, der nicht zu reparieren war.


Klar, kann man streiten ob bei einem 4k Monitor alles perfekt sein muss. Schließlich sind es ja 4 mal so vier Pixel wie bei Full HD. Aber es geht nicht um die Qualität von Acer, schließlich hatte ich 4 Outlet Produkte von Amazon und Alternate erworben. Ich will einfach Leute hier warnen, dass man NIEMALS Elektronik mit Displays aus dem Outlet holen sollte. Trotz deutlicher Angaben und mehrfachen nachfragens bekommt man stets die gleichen Unwahrheiten zu hören. Pixelfehler werden nicht geprüft und somit sind auch Amazons Angaben fehlerhaft. Zwar steht manchmal bei gebrauchten Artikel dabei: "1-2 Pixefehler", doch glaube ich wird das nur eingetragen wenn der Kunde das erwähnt hat. Selbst wird da nix geprüft.

Ich habe jetzt erstmal den Kaffee auf und spare für ein Neuprodukt. 100 Euro weniger kosteten die Gebrauchtmodelle und ich habe es auch hartnäckig versucht,  aber sparen tut man nicht. Die 100 Euro sind der Preis für ein fehlerbehaftetes Panel.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2016)

Du hast halt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, bei mir war das Gegenteil der Fall. 
Wobei 1-2 Pixelfehler ja auch noch in der Pixelfehlerklasse des Monitors liegen und du da nur auf Kulanz vom Hersteller hoffen kannst.


----------



## Rammler2 (25. Februar 2016)

Naja Rückgaberecht habe ich ja 14 Tage. Das reicht ja dicke aus um alles auf Fehler zu überprüfen.  Klar sind 1-2 Pixelfehler in der Norm, aber wer will schon bei 600 Euro überhaupt nur einen einzigen Fehler hinnehmen?


----------



## Flipbo219 (25. Februar 2016)

Jupp. Da kannst du ehrlich froh sein das die da so kulant sind. Kumpel von mir hat in seinem Mac mitten auf dem Bildschirm einen grünen Pixel und da hat Appel Nein gesagt.


----------



## HisN (25. Februar 2016)

Nicht das es einfach an der berühmten Acer-Qualität liegt, und nicht am Händler. Die neuen sind nicht besser, wenn man so in den Foren ließt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2016)

Hm, ich war mit Acer auch schon bei normalen Monitoren ohne B Ware gescheitert, ansonsten hatte ich bisher wenig Grund zum klagen mit anderen Anbietern ( Samsung mal raus gelassen )


----------



## Rammler2 (25. Februar 2016)

Also es ist schon recht auffällig wenn man mal so das B-Waren Sortiment durchgeht (vorallem bei Amazon) sieht man sehr viel von Acer. Allein der XB270HU hat über 40 Gebraucht-Angebote auf Amazon. Der XB280HK sogar 60. Es gibt bei overclock.net sogar eine Dead-Pixel Umfrage zu dem Modell. 50% der Leute gaben an mindestens ein Defekt zu haben. 

Aber gut, meine Stichprobe kann ich da schlecht heranziehen. Ich habe jedesmal B-Ware gekauft und somit war ja klar, dass die Chance auf Defekte höher ist. Wer schickt schon nen intakten Monitor zurück?

Welche Hersteller haben denn eine geringere Fehlerquote bei Pixeln und Staub?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2016)

Ich, da einige für meinen Geschmack einen Blaustich hatten


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2016)

Scheine ja echt Glück gehabt zu haben mit meinem Acer.
Gut, keine B Ware und keiner der üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## Rammler2 (25. Februar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich, da einige für meinen Geschmack einen Blaustich hatten



Nächstes mal kaufe ich dir das Ding direkt ab .

Ich wollte sogar schon fast bei Saturn das Ausstellungsstück kaufen. So verzweifelt war ich  .
Da guckte der Verkäufer komisch als ich meinte, dass ich kein Neues, sondern genau den will der da steht. Leider war der nicht zum Verkauf....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2016)

> Nächstes mal kaufe ich dir das Ding direkt ab


Uiih das könnte aber dauern, vielleicht kommt dieses ne neue Karte und und 2017 erst ein Monitor


----------



## Rammler2 (1. März 2016)

Kleines Update. Ich Halunke habe inzwischen doch den fünften Versuch gewagt. Acer XB281hk Versuch Nummer 5. Ergebnis: Ein defekter Pixel unten links. Also komplett Schwarz und somit nicht zu reparieren.
Tja, ich werde schon richtig gut dadrin das Kiloschwere Paket zurück zur Post zu tragen..........


----------



## Shutterfly (1. März 2016)

So ärgerlich es ist (würde mich auch total ankotzen, bin ich ehrlich) aber wird echt kritisiert, dass bei einem 4k Monitor ein oder zwei Pixel im Arsch sind? Ich meine, je nachdem ob UHD-1 oder DCI 4K, sprechen wir über mehr als 8,2 Mio verfügbare Pixel.

Bei zwei Pixeln sprechen wir von einem Fehleranteil von 2e-7 oder so. Finde ich tatsächlich noch vertretbar, nicht schön, ist klar, aber vertretbar.

Vor allem könnte bzw. wird dieses Problem bei Neuware ebenso auftreten.

PS: Mir wäre der Stress, welchen du dir da gibst, es absolut nicht wert ;p


----------



## Rammler2 (1. März 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> So ärgerlich es ist (würde mich auch total ankotzen, bin ich ehrlich) aber wird echt kritisiert, dass bei einem 4k Monitor ein oder zwei Pixel im Arsch sind? Ich meine, je nachdem ob UHD-1 oder DCI 4K, sprechen wir über mehr als 8,2 Mio verfügbare Pixel.
> 
> Bei zwei Pixeln sprechen wir von einem Fehleranteil von 2e-7 oder so. Finde ich tatsächlich noch vertretbar, nicht schön, ist klar, aber vertretbar.
> 
> ...



Es ist halt die Frage. Wie wahrscheinlich ist das Auftreten eines Defektes bei einem 4k Monitor?
Sind wirklich über 50% der Waren fehlerbehaftet? DAs wäre für Acer mal ein handfester Skandal. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass ich einfach Pech habe und bei Outlet-Ware wohl mehr defekte Artikel auftreten als bei Neuwaren. 
Was mich eher nervt, dass Amazon das leider nicht kontrolliert. Alternate genauso wenig. Da wird dann was von sehr gutem Zustand und Fehlerfreiheit geredet und dann kommt das Ding mit 2 Pixelfehlern an. Was ist das Wichtigste am Monitor? Na klar, das Display! Ein fetter Kratzer am Standfuß ist mir doch sowas von egal Amazon. OVP beschäfigt? Okay, who cares?. Aber defekte Pixel und Staub nicht erwähnen? Frechheit.
Klar, die bauen drauf, dass die meisten Kunden es wohl nicht merken. Aber für mich wird es so nur nervig.


----------



## Shutterfly (1. März 2016)

Leider habe ich zu dem Monitor nix zur Pixelfehlerklasse gefunden. Aber sei dir nur bewusst: Selbst bei der Pixelfehlerklasse 1 darf der Monitor bei über 8 Mio Pixel ganze 8 defekte Pixel haben, bevor er als defekt gilt!

Wenn ich es nun hart auf hart formulieren würde, heißt das, dass der Monitor von Alternate, Amazon, etc. korrekt ausgewiesen wurde. Sind weniger als 8 Pixel defekt, ist das Panel in Ordnung. 

Aufgrund nun spontan keiner zugänglichen Informationen bzgl. der Klassifizierung leider nicht genauer belegbar.


----------



## Rammler2 (1. März 2016)

Der Monitor ist Pixelfehlerklasse 2. Es ist halt leider ein häufiges Problem bei Acer. Tote Pixel und Staub sind da keine Seltenheit. Klar, formal hast du Recht und es ist kein Mangel. Praktisch wird kein Kunde der Wert drauf legt so ein Panel akzeptieren. Es würde mich einfach freuen wenn Amazon solche Panel korrekt ausweisen würde und die Pixelfehler einträgt. Das würde ene Menge Ärger ersparen. SO muss man davon ausgehen( und das haben meine Stichproben gut gezeigt), dass fast jeder Monitor aus dem Outlet Pixelfehler oder andere Macken vorzuweisen hat, auch wenn er als fehlerfrei ausgwiesen ist.


----------



## Shutterfly (1. März 2016)

"fast jeder Acer Monitor dieses Typs", so würde ich es korrekt akzeptieren 

Aber Klasse 2 ist ja bitter. Wusste bis dato gar nicht, dass Acer solche Probleme mit Panels hat


----------



## Rammler2 (1. März 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> "fast jeder Acer Monitor dieses Typs", so würde ich es korrekt akzeptieren
> 
> Aber Klasse 2 ist ja bitter. Wusste bis dato gar nicht, dass Acer solche Probleme mit Panels hat



Guck dir den Thread ma an:

Acer XB27 HU 27" BAD PIXEL poll


----------



## Shutterfly (1. März 2016)

50-50... not bad oO

Bedeutet aber auch, dass deine Stichprobe hinfällig ist. Wenn jeder zweite Monitor offenbar Pixelfehler hat, dann hätte dir dies also auch problemlos bei reinen Neugeräten passieren können 

Als Vergleich müsstest du nun gebrauchte Geräte anderer Hersteller holen


----------



## drstoecker (2. März 2016)

Also hatte damals 2 29" 21:9 Monitore bei Amazon warehousedeals bestellt und beide hatten pixelfehler.  Ich bin mir 100pro sicher das alles diese Fehler haben. Es gibt Sachen die man dort nicht kaufen kann und Monitore gehören dazu, kann jedem nur abraten dort einen zu kaufen.


----------



## Rammler2 (2. März 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> 50-50... not bad oO
> 
> Bedeutet aber auch, dass deine Stichprobe hinfällig ist. Wenn jeder zweite Monitor offenbar Pixelfehler hat, dann hätte dir dies also auch problemlos bei reinen Neugeräten passieren können
> 
> Als Vergleich müsstest du nun gebrauchte Geräte anderer Hersteller holen




Muss dazu aber sagen, dass der XB270HU schon besonders miese Qualität war. Da war wirklich jedes dritte Panel irgendwie defekt. Dachte halt bei den neuen Modellen ist es besser. Ich glaube ich werde noch nen Monat sparen müssen und es mit nem Neugerät probieren. Wenn das dann auch nicht fruchtet dann hat Acer entgültig verloren bei mir.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2016)

Liegt ja nicht unbedingt an Acer, Asus hat ähnliche Probleme.
Mein Acer hat die Probleme garnicht, aber ist ja auch ein Z35.


----------

